# Any other 2012's with notchy MT's?



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The MT is getting notchy in 1 and 2. As in, starting to get reluctant to shift into 1 when coming up to a stop sign at 5 mph, and then going hard into 2. 2 almost feels like it catches, then goes down further and engages. This started maybe 400 miles ago. Car has 980 miles on it, and was made less than a month ago. 

This seems to be a common problem with the 2011's. I'm wondering if any other 2012's are similarly affected?


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a 2011 with about 10K on her and she has been notchy 1 thru 3 (sometimes not even going into 3rd) but after a couple looks by the dealership, found out TSB came out for the manuals to check and replace the MT fluid if it read to high or to low....they said mine was to low! It still does it when it is a lil cold outside, but not much anymore! I know its not a 2012, but figured I would throw my 2 cents in.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

alot of cars i have driven do not like going into first gear until completely stopped, my cruze is the exception though. The problem I have had is I would hear some type of clunk at random times when shifting from 1st to 2nd.


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

No problems going into gear like Cruzeman says, but I get that clunking noise as well; mine is usually when going into 1st though and had it once or twice when going 1-2


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

you might consider changing the transmission oil to synthetic.
i number of astra owners did that and it improved the shifting.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

72buickgs said:


> you might consider changing the transmission oil to synthetic.
> i number of astra owners did that and it improved the shifting.


Amsoil doesn't have a recommendation for the gear oil yet. Redline recommends any number of products. I'd love to change out the gear oil while the weather's still nice. Any recommendations for a syn gear oil?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

My 1-2 shift is notchy, but not consistently. I was thinking of having it looked at if it gets worse but it seems to be characteristic of this car.


----------



## ECRUZ (Mar 6, 2011)

I do want to start using synthetic oil for everything in my car, but I am not sure if it will make a difference or even worth the extra price!?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

72buickgs said:


> you might consider changing the transmission oil to synthetic.
> i number of astra owners did that and it improved the shifting.


I agree! I put synthetic lube in all of the manual transmissions I have had (Automatics, too), and it has improved shifting in every case (pun intended). I had a Civic once that called for 10W-30 motor oil. Really'. Right in the owner's manual. I filled it with Moblil 1 and it was like putting new synchros in the box. Still shifted great at over 100K miles. 

Jim


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey i got a 2012 MT's with 15,000 KM mine is notchy from 1 to 2nd and 2nd to 3 but the other gears are fine and i did the oil change to Redline 70w80 idk it does it but sometime it doesn't but most of the time its notchy idk if i should be worried or just leave it till it gets bad or its might get better with more miles what you guys think


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

How do you like the Redline 70w-80? That was the other gear oil I considered using before changing to Amsoil Synchromesh.

Since we're on the topic, after 24k miles with the Synchromesh in the transmission, it's shifting fine. The notchiness is much reduced, especially when warm. And that's after 24k miles on the fluid. I don't recall shifting getting worse with more miles on the Amsoil Synchromesh.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

The redline 70w80 fell much better then the amsoil i had the amsoil for maybe 3000km and didnt like it, then i switch to the redline almost notchy shifting when cold is gone its amazing , when warm is ok not 100% but i can deal with it hope with time it gets better. But it all depend what u like and what your tranny likes i guess


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

sciphi said:


> The MT is getting notchy in 1 and 2. As in, starting to get reluctant to shift into 1 when coming up to a stop sign at 5 mph, and then going hard into 2. 2 almost feels like it catches, then goes down further and engages. This started maybe 400 miles ago. Car has 980 miles on it, and was made less than a month ago.
> 
> This seems to be a common problem with the 2011's. I'm wondering if any other 2012's are similarly affected?




sciphi,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your MT. I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress with this. If you have any questions or would like my assistance with this please feel free to contact me anytime. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i find that mine is only notchy when the engine temp is low, when i get to operation temp all is golden.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> i find that mine is only notchy when the engine temp is low, when i get to operation temp all is golden.


This.

Only when my car is sitting in 0* weather do I feel it to be notchy or clicky.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> sciphi,
> I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your MT. I would recommend that you have your dealer look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress with this. If you have any questions or would like my assistance with this please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Thanks, Stacy, but it's well out of bumper-to-bumper warranty and not sure it would get covered under powertrain warranty. At least for me, changing the transmission fluid 24k miles ago alleviated the notchiness. No transmission concerns now at 42k miles!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have yet to drive a manual that doesn't get stiff when it's cold. Both my Cruzen shift stiffly when it's cold out and the engine hasn't warmed up yet. They're not notchy, just stiff. I've even had automatics behave this way in similar temperatures.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ya I think mine shifting notchy because the oil is low I only toke out 1.5 suppose to be 2 or 2.3 somewhere Around that I'm Gona change it tonight and put the spec level in and see how it does after that 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------

